# 4 month old puppy growling



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 4 month old Havanese puppy who is adorable and sweet. I also have an 8 1/2 year old Golden retreiver/Collie mix who is very laid back and calm.. The only problem that i am having is that at times when the puppy has been very active and playing especially with the older dog, he seems to get overly excited and if I pick him up to calm down he will growl or snap. My older dog is trying to get used to him. they do play, but before my older dog gets comfortable to play, she does growl, snarl and bark at him. I am wondering if the aggressive behavior between the two dogs is not good for the puppy. I was told to by the trainer to let the dogs work things out, within reason. The puppy ultimately submits to the older dog, but he will give a good fight and he will come right back for more. Help!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with your trainer. Your older dog is communicating in a way that dogs understand and I think it is OK for her to "talk" to your puppy. That is how she will teach him some manners.

However, it is NOT OK for the puppy to growl and snap at you. Do not tolerate that. Do not tolerate behaviors in a puppy that you wouldn't tolerate a bigger adult dog doing to you (or even towards a young child).

I would suggest that you immediately grab the puppy's muzzle (firmly but gently) and look him/her dead in the eye with a low voice saying "NO" and make sure he/she understands you. If he/she does it again, put him/her in the crate OUT OF VIEW OF YOU for 30 seconds or less. Removing the fun and attention is one of the quickest ways to teach a puppy.

Teaching moments have to happen immediately, but end quickly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly :amen:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Follow Kimberly's advice. I really have to watch Smarty as basically an only dog, and her play time is with a very active Standard Poodle, she will sometimes growl if I try to take something away that she wants. This is when I become TOP DOG and she knows it. According to our trainer she is acting the same way with me as he does her play mates when they try to take something away from her. She did this much more when she was as young as your puppy.


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Just one question. I've read that you should never use the crate as punishment, as they will learn to despise it. I know that you're using it more as a "time out" than a form of punishment, does Piaget still go to his crate willingly when he wants to rest or be alone? I'd like to do the same if Riley gets way out of line, but am afraid that he won't view the crate as his den any more.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mike, I never used the crate as a time out area until Kubrick was very comfortable in it (probably around 4.5 months for me). Also, I used "time out" very sparingly. I've probably only done it 2-3 times and the last time was more than a month ago. Kubrick is a fast learner and if I'm trying to get a point across by using time out, he will get it very quickly. He hates being separated from me so a 1 minute time out is a way to get him to see that he was getting out of line.

But again, don't use it until you know that Riley is VERY comfortable and happy with his crate. You don't want him to think it's a negative area but rather view the actual act of being apart from you as a teaching method. Does that make sense?


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Lina, it makes a lot of sense. I'll keep from using it as a "time out" area until he becomes more used to it, and only when he is getting really out of line. Thanks again!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

hello everyone. I actually borrowed an extra crate and I set it up away from everyone in my house. I did not put a comfy pad or any toys in it and my puppy can't see us when he is in it. I use this crate for "time out" and only when necessary for 1-2 minutes. I felt more comfortable with this method than the "alpha roll' or holding him by the scruff of the neck, etc. when he growls. I have noticed that he only growls when he is over tired and over stimulated and he needs to calm down. The time out seems to work, for now, and it seems more humane to me. Tine will tell! good luck!


----------

